# sheikh zayed medical college lahore/shifa medical college??



## pioneer (Oct 29, 2011)

hello every one.i got into both sheikhzayed medical college lahore and shifa aswell..i live in lahore and my both parents who are both doctors saying that i should go fr sheikhzayed as it has a good clinical setup + an experienced faculty beacuse they are giving post graduate degree for years..i live in lahore so it will be very convenient for me tht not to leave my home..but i m still confused which to chose..am i makin a right decision??..my dad said shifa clinical setup is bad cause its private u dont get an exposure to patients...please guys give me an advice but with reasons..plz..:S

+ i can afford shifa if i go there..


----------



## pioneer (Oct 29, 2011)

all i wanna know is which one is better?


----------



## pioneer (Oct 29, 2011)

plz reply


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

both the colleges are equally well in every term. But as u live in Lahore, I would say sheikh Zayed would be better for you. Hope this helps.


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

is it neccessary that every selected student gets a call from college before the meritlist is displayed ... beacaue i hve applied in five collges but ddnt get any call ... i am so worried ... are there any chances that my name would e there in merit lists ?


----------



## pioneer (Oct 29, 2011)

i didnt get a phone call from shifa....i checked there merit list...whereas sheikhzayed staff gave me a call and said merit list will be issued on 31st oct...so wait till 31st oct..lists of all med colleges will be displayed


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

pioneer said:


> i didnt get a phone call from shifa....i checked there merit list...whereas sheikhzayed staff gave me a call and said merit list will be issued on 31st oct...so wait till 31st oct..lists of all med colleges will be displayed


so wat about those who are saying they got calls ? #growl #growl #growl #growl #growl


----------



## ZainZaidi (Nov 1, 2011)

how did u get into shiekh zayed? the merit list has not been out yet..=s
junaid, i also didn't get any call from any institute..
this is frustrating...


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

ZainZaidi said:


> how did u get into shiekh zayed? the merit list has not been out yet..=s
> junaid, i also didn't get any call from any institute..
> this is frustrating...


i got into shalamar #yes :happy:


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ZainZaidi said:


> how did u get into shiekh zayed? the merit list has not been out yet..=s
> junaid, i also didn't get any call from any institute..
> this is frustrating...


call colleges yourself............don't wait for there calls.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ZainZaidi said:


> how did u get into shiekh zayed? the merit list has not been out yet..=s
> junaid, i also didn't get any call from any institute..
> this is frustrating...


shk.zyaed didn't display merit list yet...........nobody is called on open merit yet.


----------



## ZainZaidi (Nov 1, 2011)

yeah, i heard they displayed merit lists today, but there is nothing on the net..!!


----------



## pioneer (Oct 29, 2011)

guys at first i gt a call frm sheikhzayed and yesterday they also displayed the merit list on internet..


----------



## ZainZaidi (Nov 1, 2011)

yeah the merit list is out, and high too...!!


----------



## doc.to.be (Nov 9, 2011)

is shifa better or cmh ?


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

i would say go for szh.....it's affiliated with PU the most important point 
Secondaly it has the best faculty and a very good patient turnover


----------



## shagufta (Jan 23, 2015)

shk.zyaed private college ????


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

No. it's Govt.

- - - Updated - - -

& in my opinion; Aga Khan & Shifa are the two leading colleges of Pakistan, because of their LATEST Modular system, so if i had an option b/w Shk.Zyed & Shifa, i would have surely gone for Shifa.


----------



## shagufta (Jan 23, 2015)

hmmmmmm and sir what is merit of shk zaid ? i heard this college merit is low then other gvrmnt medical college this is true ????


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Not true Miss.
Shk.Zyed's merit comes just after K.E, A.I.MC & SIMS, even I think SIMS merit was same as of Shk.Zyed this year.


----------



## shagufta (Jan 23, 2015)

ok thanks


----------

